# Lidl Drucker empfehlenswert?



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihrse da.

Im Lidl gibts ja grad sonen HP Drucker da. Nu wollt ich euch ma fragen, ob das Ding was taugt, oder ob man sich eher die Pfoten dran verbrennt. bei Letzterem wären Alternativen (am besten im selben Preissegment) ne kuhle sache, da meine Freundin nu unbedingt nen drucker will ^^

edit: grad noch nen testbericht gefunden. http://www.testberichte.de/p/hp-tests/deskjet-3050-testbericht.html
scheinbar is er schon ganz io, nur das er ne 3-kammern patrone hat :/ allerdings wird man das wohl zu dem preis nirgends großartig anders bekommen (laut artikel da). abern och ne andere frage: was heisst das wlan da? is damit nur kabellos gemeint (also wie ne maus ohne kabel) oder wirklich wlan? weil wlan habsch hier ned un wär ja doof, wenn ich die bude dann ned nutzen könnt ><


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

Also, reine Drucker gibt es auch für 80€ mit getrennten Farbpatronen - aber wenn es ein Multifunktiondrucker sein soll, wird es bei 80€ schon knapp mit getrennten Patronen. Aber: wenn man sich direkt für 100€ einen MF-Drucker mit getrennten Patronen holen würde, rentiert sich das. Denn wenn man bei einem Drucker ohne getrennte Patronen im Laufe der Zeit 4-5 dieser 3fach-Patronen neu kaufen muss, zahlt man ganz sicher mehr drauf als die 20€ Preisunterschied beim Druckerkauf.

Ansonsten wäre der Drucker aber nicht schlecht für den Preis, siehe auch HP Deskjet 3050 Tintenstrahl Farbdrucker mit Wi-Fi: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

PS: ja, WLAN heißt wirklich WLAN und nicht einfach nur "vom PC aus per USB-Sender ansteuerbar"


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2011)

DC | Test Multifunktionsgerät: HP Deskjet 3050 J610a › Billig kabellos kopieren
hab hier noch nen ausführlichen test gefunden. die bemängeln auch die hohen druckkosten, nu weis ich aber halt ned, inwiefern ich mich da einordnen mus zukünftig ^^

najo, also pro is der gute stromverbrauch, recht gute druck ergebnisse wohl, allerdings sind die non-standard-druckeinstellungen wohl bissl sinnfrei (sparmodus spart nix un quali is ned so viel mehr quali ^^). usb kabel liegt bei, randloses foto drucken kann er nich (mir atm eigentlich schnuppe) hmmm.

bei geizhals hab ichn für 60 gesehn ^^

gibts denn alternativen, die ihr gerne vorschlagt? ich hatte schonmal vor längerem hier gefragt, un da kamen wir so in den 120 euronen bereich glaube. und es sollte ein MF gerät sein, da hier eh kaum platz is ^^ also, falls ihr paar empfehlenswerte alternativen nennen könnt, würd ich mir die auch gerne mal anschauen


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

Man muss halt vergleichen mit den Druckern, die "nur" 3Cent pro Seite kosten. Wenn die dafür halt 150€ oder mehr kosten...? 

Wieviel wird denn pro MOnat ca gedruckt?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2011)

im moment hab ich sowas garnich, daher hab ich echt keine ahnung, wie mein druck verhalten dann tatsächlich ausschauen würde. atm wärs wegen studium un mancher ämterei halt nich verkehrt. oder bewerbungen usw. das is sicher nich viel, aber nu weis ich halt au ned, inwiefern ich neben diesen dingen dann noch auf den geschmack komme. und generell wollt ich nich gleich die erste "billig pritsch" kaufen, sondern wenn schon wohl durchdacht. is ja kein gerät, das man alle jahre neu kauft.


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2011)

ich habe meinen Drucker abgeschafft und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, 
wenn ich mit dem PC faxen kann brauche ich gar keinen Drucker wo zu ? 
gibt nur Ärger mit Treiber und überteuerte Partonen-Tuner.
was soll man eigentlich heute noch groß ausdrucken außer Fotos ? nichts, man kann doch alles speichern und am PC Monitor lesen .
das ein zigste was sich für mich immer wieder lohnt ist ein guter Flach Scanner zum
archivieren von  Quittungen , Kauf Belegen und Konto Auszüge so wie wichtige schreiben ,Konto Auszüge sollte man haute länger als 3 Jahre aufbewahren, man findet diese Sachen dann auf dem PC schneller wieder als wenn man das umständlich alles abhäfen muß .


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt, gerade das thema bewerbung. man kann denen sicher ned den stick inne hand drücken *g* also, ich spiele mit dem gedanken, also bitte redet nich davon, das "man" keinen brauch


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2011)

wenn man Internet hat schickt man heute seine Bewerbungen per Emai an die Personal Abteilung , oft möchten das auch die meisten Firmen gerne  so, 
weil das einfacher ist, mit der Bearbeitung von Einstellungen ,(Emails verschickt man mit s.g. Empfangs Bestätigung, die man dann noch mal bekommt wenn diese gelesen wurde.)

Außerdem ist heute der Postweg sehr unzuverläßig oft geht was verlohren ,
ich muß ja wohl nicht erklären was das für Auswirkungen für hat Einen ,
wenn die Bewerbung nicht an kommt  weil man diese per Post geschickt hatte .


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

"oft" ja, aber ebenso oft wollen die halt (auch) ne stinknormale Bewerbung auf Papier.


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2011)

man kann auch sehr schön eine Bewerbung handschriftlich schreiben diese ein sannen und per Email verschicken, wenn es darum geht das die das Handschriftlich wollen.
Naja Firmen die neue heute übliche  Kommunikationswege ablehnen, 
mit solchen Firmen kann ja nicht viel los sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe meinen Drucker abgeschafft und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen,
> wenn ich mit dem PC faxen kann brauche ich gar keinen Drucker wo zu ?
> gibt nur Ärger mit Treiber und überteuerte Partonen-Tuner.
> was soll man eigentlich heute noch groß ausdrucken außer Fotos ? nichts, man kann doch alles speichern und am PC Monitor lesen .
> das ein zigste was sich für mich immer wieder lohnt ist ein guter Flach Scanner zum



Ich drucke inzwischen auch nichts mehr. Ich hab einen alten Monochromdrucker für Texte. Die Patrone dadrin hält 5 Jahre. Wenn ich Fotos drucken will, gehe ich in eins dieser Läden wo man Fotos zum Entwickeln abgeben kann. Die haben einen Drucker. Dort stecke ich meine SD-Karte rein und lasse drucken.


----------



## amdintel (2. Februar 2011)

Drucker ist eigentlich heute nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ?
früher als ich noch kein Fax Modem besaß und es kein Internet gab, hatte ich einen NEC 
Nadel Drucker alles war schriftlich zu erledigen war, wurde aufgedruckt ,
heute schicke viele sper Email weg und wichtige Sachen per Fax wo zu braucht man da eigentlich noch einen Drucker heute zu hause ?  
das sollte man sich in der tat mal selber überlegen was man öfters ausdrucken muß?

wenn ich jetzt Wohnungs Eigentümer  währe und würde Wohnungen vermieten,
da brauchte ich auf jeden fall einen Drucker,
zum erstellen und ausdrucken  von Rechnungen an die Mieter  nur mal so als Beispiel ,
ist könnte das auch per EPost in Auftrag geben und 
könnte den Drucken wieder einsparen, für so was ist dann der E-Post Brief  sehr nützlich .


----------



## Necthor (2. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den Canon Pixma MX350 im Auge. Weiss nur nicht ob bei der Tinte das €/ml - Verhältnis angemessen ist.

Bei hp ist es ganz sicher nicht.



ps.: Ich habe viele Bewerbungen per Mail verschickt, grade im IT-Bereich ist es erwünscht.
Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass es (immer noch) Personalchefs gibt die die Bewerbung auf Papier vor sich liegen haben wollen.
Deshalb brauch ich einen Drucker, natürlich auch für Bilder. Gelegentlich brauche ich davon eine Kopie, brauche also einen Kopierer.
Da ich alle meine Dokumente in elektronischer Form sichern will brauche ich einen Scanner.
Alles in allem brauche ich einen MuFu.

Lasst euch von den Minimalisten hier nicht verwirren!


----------

